# Updated Waypoints, Routes, Stumps, Lake Livingston



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Here is the update I've been promising.


----------



## teebo (May 19, 2010)

*upate*

looks interesting; what program would u use to open it.. does it just download to gps?
thanks for your efforts.

teebo


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

teebo said:


> looks interesting; what program would u use to open it.. does it just download to gps?
> thanks for your efforts.
> 
> teebo


Download EasyGPS


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

*This has the routes and waypoints separate.*



markbrumbaugh said:


> Here is the update I've been promising.


This should be a little easier to manage. Note that I also have my Galveston Bay waypoints included. Stumps move around...so some of these stumps were floaters when recorded and new ones are always on the way. So keep a good watch.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Thank you Mark. I seldom get over to Livingston, but your list will make me feel better about keeping the lower unit intact, if I fish there. :cheers:-Mike

For those unfamiliar, the GPX format was designed to be a universal format to try and get a one size fits all. Unfortunately some manufacturers still refuse to set up their units to accept it. Just download as GPX to SD card and try to install, if unit will not accept it, then you need the file converters. My Humminbird is set up for GPX, my Lowrance is .USR format." Home Port" program is available free from Garmin, also has file conversion capabilities in the "file save as" section. Here's the link:
http://www8.garmin.com/support/download_details.jsp?id=7264


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

If last Garmin link doesn't work, use this one(it's free)
https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/maps/trip-planning/homeport-/prod64242.html


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

*If someone needs a Lowrance format, PM me and I can handle*

Be sure and tell me what vintage Lowrance you need.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks Mark, I need to get you the stumps that I'm aware of to the big bridge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

markbrumbaugh said:


> Be sure and tell me what vintage Lowrance you need.


 PM sent to you Mark.

Thanks,

Dennis


----------

